# Casa Magna Robusto Cigar Review - Casa Magna, Colorado Churchill



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Glamming the isles in my favorite tobacco shop waiting for something to strike, especially at my budgeted price point under $8.00 dollars. I spotte...

Read the full review here: Casa Magna Robusto Cigar Review - Casa Magna, Colorado Churchill


----------

